# Mary Jane Wine



## Shayne Edwards (Sep 1, 2018)

This is a quick question for the folks living in California, Colorado and Canada, have you ever tried making Marijuana Wine?

The reason for the question is that a friend, whose wife is about to undergo chemo asked me if it was possible, with the thought of helping her with nausea and appetite loss. 

I explained that I think the time frame required wouldn’t allow it to be of use but it is an interesting question none the less.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Sep 2, 2018)

There was a thread about a year ago. I asked moderators to say yea or ney to the content. 
They did not.
So hear goes. 
From Oregon. 
Used only good stuff no leaf no stems, 
packed a qt jar as full and tight as possible
Mixed it with two lbs of honey and easily returned it back to the qt jar. 
Included this jar while pressure cooking several qts of honey to carmelize it.
My intent was to heat it to produce an intoxicating drink, it wasn't/ isn't.
I ran sg up to 1.300 with sugar added a can of apple juice concentrate and a can of cranberry juice concentrate And the juice and zest of 1 lemon.
Ec1118, yeast neutreants ect

I didnt expect it to taste good at all, as is the case with most edibles.
Planned for it to be strong in abv and thc/cbd's. 
Expecting to be a thing to take a shot of not sit and sip.
It turned out. It does have an odd vegative back taste but absolutley not the typical lawn clipping thing that everyone whos tried eating weed knows.

If you are after the intoxicating effects of weed this is a waist of product
If cbd's are your goal i cant speak too that
As far a wine, it's a novelty, its differant and hard to describe.
I think it would lend itself to a beer better. Weed for hops.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the answer. I have passed it on. My friend has started searching websites for a better delivery system to help out his partner. While medical marijuana has just been legalised here, apparently getting a prescription for anything is ridiculously impossible. 
This is truly an amazing website, I am beginning to suspect that there isn’t many things that haven’t been trialed by someone at sometime on here.


----------

